# Diamond D600.4



## schmiddr2 (Aug 10, 2009)

I just noticed this was on sale at WE for $240, then found a guts shot. Figured some people might chine on on design and build quality.
http://www.woofersetc.com/p-10054-d6004-diamond-audio-4-channel-600w-rms-class-ab-amplifier.aspx


Features:

90W RMS x 4 @ 4-Ohms
150W RMS x 4 @ 2-Oms
300W RMS x 2 @ 4-Ohms Mono
Class AB amplifier topology
Bridgeable output capability (4 Ohms)
Stable into 2 Ohm stereo loads
12dB/Octave high pass or low pass filter (50-250Hz)
Pass-Thru line output for daisy chaining amplifiers
Versatile for either full range or subwoofers
Pulse Width Modulated MOSFET switching power supply
Extruded aluminum heatsink
Nickel plated RCA low level audio inputs
Nickel plated power and speaker connector blocks
Power on and protection LED lighting for easy diagnostics
Thermal, short circuit, and low impedance protection
0 - 12dB bass boost
Chassis mounted ATC/ATO type automotive fuses
Proudly designed and engineered in the USA
Dimensions: L 17.1" x W 8.7" x H 2.25"

Specifications:

RMS Power Range : 360-600 Watts
Number Of Channels: 4
Crossover: LP / HP
THD <0.02%
Frequency response: 20-20000 Hz
Built In Crossovers: Yes
Channel Separation: Yes


----------



## schmiddr2 (Aug 10, 2009)




----------



## evo9 (Jul 6, 2005)

Larry Frederick is now part of Diamond Audio. That brand should have a good come back soon. Larry Frederick At New Digs | 12 Volt News


----------

